

Ask HN: I'm a dev and want to collect money from a website. Any tips? - cmsimike

I&#x27;ve written tons of webapps, professionally and for fun, and know all about the software side of it. I&#x27;m more curious about what I should do from a... business?... point of view. Do I want or need an LLC? Is there anything I should to to protect myself? What sort of pages should I put on my site (privacy policy, length of data retention without active subscription, etc)?<p>The answer generally is &quot;lawyer up&quot; but I am not really looking for legal advice. Hoping for more of a bulleted list of &quot;here are the steps to follow to make sure you&#x27;re doing things correctly.&quot; I&#x27;m fine if that list includes a &quot;lawyer up&quot; bullet point but it can&#x27;t possibly just be that.<p>Thanks for any help!<p><i></i>edit<i></i> I&#x27;ve an idea for a web app that might actually be useful enough that people would want to pay me for the privilege of using it. I&#x27;ve never charged for any of my webapps before and, though technically know how to do this, don&#x27;t know about the non-technical aspects.
======
grumps
I think you're missing how/or what you're going to be collecting money from or
for.

~~~
cmsimike
It will be a subscription for continued use of my webapp.

~~~
jsnk
Didn't you set some sort of mechanism to discontinue usage if the payment
wasn't delivered by the customer?

I think you will have to detail what is actually going on in order to get a
good response here or else you sound like the bad guy who is baiting unaware
customers or something.

------
palidanx
What is your product you will be selling?

~~~
cmsimike
A subscription to a web service.

~~~
palidanx
Details? It is hard to provide advice to an amorphous product.

~~~
rk0567
I guess it's [http://slid.es/](http://slid.es/)

